# Do you hate them as much as I do?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

In the December MMM there's a nice little article about a campsite in Poland. Located in a quiet area surrounded by wooded hillsides with views to the distant jagged mountains. Idyllic.
Directions to reach the site "... 2km north of Zakopane, turn right at MacDonalds..................."

Do they really have to spread their greasy plastic food to every corner of this world?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Heres one for the Album then Tony!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We love Mcdonalds  

A camping trip away nearly always includes at least one.

Guaranteed food the kids will eat without waste, reasonable prices, and there's always somewhere I can park the motorhome. :lol:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

They are often the only place for miles with a (clean) toilet!!  
Phil.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I'm with Tony Mandy and Dave . A while ago there was an uprising against McDonalds in France see
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A679430
Child explotation, genetic foods,hidden ingredients yes McDonalds have them all and more. 
Viva Jose Bove


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

The only good thing about McDonalds and Burger King are the toilets. I dislike being served by young people who have been cloned and tell me to 'Have a nice day' and are falsely pleasant. Once had a young lady (well not so much a lady) who was asked to leave a care YTS scheme due to her bad language and manners. The next time I met her - yes you've guessed it!!! she was telling me to 'Have a nice day'. 

Now give me a nice country pub, where you can get a proper meal any, time.


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Jeanann said:


> day'.
> 
> Now give me a nice country pub, where you can get a proper meal any, time.


Mcdonalds , worst food (is it food)?i've ever tasted, not counting the explotation
Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Definitely a NO NO! Give me French food anyday..........Indian, Chinese, Thai..........BUT NOT Macdonalds :spam1:


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Tried one in 1984 never had one since


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*Zakopane*

What was the name of the campsite and who did the report.

My copy off MMM takes a while to arrive.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

> Do they really have to spread their greasy plastic food to every corner of this world?


Not here ... http://www.infoshop.org/news/bermuda.html  ... but you won't get a motorhome there either!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Mike wrote

What was the name of the campsite and who did the report.

Mike,

It's in "Three Tenners for a Site" Page 71

Camping Harenda www.harenda.tatrynet.pl

It was submitted by Rosemary Shaw

Don


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*Ustup*

The site next door Camping Ustup was much better!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Mike wrote

"The site next door Camping Ustup was much better!"

Mike,

Get a write up done then and earn yourself £30.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Mike,
> 
> Get a write up done then and earn yourself £30.
> 
> Don


Do I sense a conflict of interest.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

TonyT said:


> Do they really have to spread their greasy plastic food to every corner of this world?


It's not their food which bothers me but the but their greasy food *trays* which we find in our front garden.  
Unfortunately we are on a main suburban road which is used to get to and from a McDonalds about a mile away.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Our previous house was on a main road, nearest McD was 5 miles away, and we still got bins full of rubbish !
but, their loos are an excellent service, used them from Madrid to Oslo; perhaps their franchise could be changed - no food drink bags n containers, just clean dry loos!


8)


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

The thing that bugs me the MOST about Macdonalds.... is that they describe themselves as a RESTAURANT!!!!!!!!
Surely someone at Trades Descriptions must be scratching their head???


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ok so I'm out on a limb here but I still say we love Mcdonalds.
Say what you like about the food - it is much more edible than the meals we were served in the "family friendly pub" in Rugeley last Saturday night where the kids weren't allowed in unless we had a meal and even then we had to be out by 8 pm. Not that we'd have wanted to stay any longer 'cos the average age of the clientele dropped to around 17 by that time. Still, at least they didn't claim to be a restaurant, I suppose, so we shouldn't have expected much. :twisted:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have yet to venture in a MacDs and we have seven of things in our area !


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

*mac donalds*

Mac d's is nothing new to Poland 1997 I was ther visiting my wifes family
It was the year the river Wisla was flooding.We entered via Frankfurt Oader the water was lapping around the upper arches of the underframe of the bridge.

Next stop Poznan as we entered the suburbs my son then eleven shouts out "I want Mac Donalds", I didn't spot the sign but he did and he was right.

Even more astonishing next door was Macro a major british wholesale retail group.

Mac Donalds is nearly compulsary for those of us with teenage children, interestingly even then salads were on offer for people like myself (occasional burger eaters).

Its like dejavu wherever you are we see the same things. Don't forget why we travel experience life even if you may not always enjoy what's on offer, try it you never know???????


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*do you hate them*

I thought the lady in the Tirolean info center was kidding when a big M was used as a landmark

but the wehen we got nearer the only outstanding eyesore was thir sign amongst the chalets & churches


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I only started this thread as a passing observation but I'm glad to hear that the majority think as I do.
I think it's really sad that children grow up today believing that what they eat there is food - is it any wonder so many of them are unhealthy and overweight? Come on parents, stop taking the easy way out - give your kids proper food.

Anyway, I don't need to see the bid red M - I can smell them a mile away.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Mc Donald’s, complete and utter rubbish, a perfect example of aggressive advertising. :evil: 
Their food tastes of cardboard, okay they can be handy for the toilets, that’s about it.

Reminds me of a tale.

A close friend of mine, an avid lover of French cuisine, and an expert on anything to do with food and drink, 
was forced once to have to visit a McDonalds in this country, when I say forced what I mean is, 
as he has no children but plenty of nieces and nephews, 
he had 2 nieces with him on this day.

Well these kids were used to going to McDonalds, he ordered his burger along with theirs, 
whist standing at the counter took a bite out of the burger, he was so disgusted by it, 
he then preceded to eat the polystyrene carton it came in :lol: , 
in full view of the assistant.

This assistant, shocked and amazed, asked my friend why he was doing this, his reply, 
“it tastes better than the burger” and carried on eating it.

Not recommending anyone else does this, he was at the time 20 stone, 
and would just about eat anything, this a true story.


Homer….Rob


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Yep toilets fine coffee ok, but have you considered using McDonalds as an indicator of inflation?
Simple just compare the price of a Big Mac in different countries, very interesting if you are in the Euro Zone.
Elsewhere you have to take into account exchange rates, if you do this you will find we are still being ripped off.
Another danger with Mcds,KFC et al, we are creating a population who don't know how to use a knife and fork!


----------

